

Help YC: Flickr/Facebook user survey - stevenloi
http://flickrhub.wufoo.com/forms/flickrhub-share-flickr-photos-w-facebook-users/
We're looking to build a Flickr Facebook app. Please help us with our survey as we build out the app! Thanks. - Steve<p>---
FlickrHub: Share Flickr Photos w/ Facebook Users
Stop leaving your great Flickr photos unnoticed and un-complimented.
Bring your Flickr photos to Facebook. Discover and get complimented the easy way with our Facebook app!<p>We’re still building FlickrHub, but we’d love to learn more about you and how you use Flickr and Facebook. We’re going to fine tune the features on this app from these survey submissions.
======
stevenloi
Just need some data to see if we're heading in the right direction. thanks HN.

